Ask HN: What is the best blog/article you read on internet? - blohs
======
davidmurdoch
I love Wait But Why's post on AI:

[https://waitbutwhy.com/2015/01/artificial-intelligence-
revol...](https://waitbutwhy.com/2015/01/artificial-intelligence-
revolution-1.html)

~~~
TheAlchemist
This one is great ! But you could as well post half of Wait But Why posts -
it's really one of the most interesting blogs on the web.

I love this one more though (much shorter, but makes you think, and once you
start thinking about it seriously...):
[https://waitbutwhy.com/2016/10/100-blocks-
day.html](https://waitbutwhy.com/2016/10/100-blocks-day.html)

------
sidcool
There is not speed limit:

[https://sivers.org/kimo](https://sivers.org/kimo)

~~~
shubhamjain
This is an amazing article that I had read a few years back. Incidentally, I
had tried many combinations of keywords to find it again but no avail. Thanks
to you, my search is finally over.

------
ShannonAlther
[https://www.gwern.net](https://www.gwern.net)

Gwern is an independent researcher who studies... a lot of things. He's
documented some of the history of the dark web, blogs about his nootropics
experience and, perhaps most notably, predicted that bitcoin might reach
$10,000... in 2011.

[https://thelastpsychiatrist.com](https://thelastpsychiatrist.com)

The blogs that aspire to follow in TLP's footsteps are legion.

------
ianmcgowan
[https://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/10/07/the-gervais-
principle-...](https://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/10/07/the-gervais-principle-or-
the-office-according-to-the-office/)

Reading this in middle management at a bank was illuminating.

~~~
matt_s
I read through those while working at a Fortune 500 company. It sounded so
close to truth, like the author was observing the same interactions I saw.
Turns out he was at the same company at one point.

The fact that those stand the test of time and resonate with so many people
working in large organizations really helps with perspective.

------
exolymph
Slate Star Codex is a foundational blog for me. "I Can Tolerate Anything
Except the Outgroup" is a good place to start:
[https://slatestarcodex.com/2014/09/30/i-can-tolerate-
anythin...](https://slatestarcodex.com/2014/09/30/i-can-tolerate-anything-
except-the-outgroup/)

Then the rest of the best-of:
[https://slatestarcodex.com/about/](https://slatestarcodex.com/about/)

Lately I've been obsessed with Samzdat on Seeing Like a State:
[https://samzdat.com/2017/05/22/man-as-a-rationalist-
animal/](https://samzdat.com/2017/05/22/man-as-a-rationalist-animal/)

------
1bm
Interfluidity, for instance this
[https://www.interfluidity.com/v2/3487.html](https://www.interfluidity.com/v2/3487.html)

------
gt2
[https://dailystoic.com/seneca/](https://dailystoic.com/seneca/)

------
JBReefer
The Truth About Cars. Product Management, strategy, and product-market-fit are
not isolated to software, and we're frankly not very good at them compared to
100 year old companies.

Watching Tesla show the faults in the SV way of doing things has been really
fascinating, for example.

------
praeconium
maybe subjective, but its pure gold..
[https://scottlocklin.wordpress.com/](https://scottlocklin.wordpress.com/)

------
soared
Simo Ahava is an absolute legend for anything google tag manager / google
analytics related. No other site is even remotely close.

[https://www.simoahava.com/](https://www.simoahava.com/)

